# Work Visa - Sri Lanka



## Brindacool (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am a trained Science-Maths teacher looking for work in Sri Lanka. I am British, and in my 20's.
1. How can I get work?
2. Is getting a work permit easy once I find a job?

Thank you for your responses.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Start here for information about visas for Sri Lanka General Information

Just saw that you're in Mexico at the moment. Sri Lanka doesn't seem to have a consulate (nor an embassy) in Mexico. But you may be able to contact the UK office to ask how to obtain a visa from Mexico.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

